# Goats all hunched up?



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Was over at my neighbor's. He has Boer goats and has had 3 or 4 to die lately. He was asking me if I knew what was wrong. Some of them have their tails tucked and their backs humped a bit. He has used cytadine for worms (he said 'expensive purple medicine' so I'm guessing that is what it is.) Would like to help him if I can, just don't know that much. I told him to get horse or goat minerals and take out the regular salt block that he has been using. He has penned them since all this started and is feeding hay and 'just a little corn'. I was wondering if they ate too many oak leaves if that would do it, or is this cocci?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Any scours or dirty tails?? Is he using Cydectin at the appropriate dosage and is he giving it orally or topically?? Cydectin is to be given ORALLY to goats, though it is a topical cattle wormer.
Good advice on the minerals. 
It could be so many things. Improper worming resulting in sick wormy goats, cocci(though you would *probably* see scours with these two problems, though not always), poor nutrition.....its really hard to say without seeing them. Are they bred does, kids, or??
What type of hay is he feeding?? Is it fresh and smells good?? I'm sorry for all the questions, I know their not yours so you may not know these things.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

Hmmm. I'd cut the corn right now. He might limit-feed some alfalfa pellets as a hay supplement, but corn is mighty rich for hurting goats. 

How's the back end? Do they poop loose pellets, a single glob, or are they scouring (runny)? How's the coat? Dull, drab, color loss? Do they cough???

They can do what you are saying because of...

-- pneumonia/respiratory infection

-- Coccidosis

-- Worm load

Did he worm CORRECTLY? I prefer oral ivermectin in acute cases, but that doesn't always work everywhere. Goats need higher dose of wormer, too, because they have higher metabolism.

If it's cocci, use a coccidostat. I am not going to specify what I use, cuz I got flamed for that once here. Someone else may volunteer it.

Both respiratory trouble and excess worm load can produce coughing, if they are coughing. Dull coat indicates worms first, then cocci next in line.

If it is an acute condition, be best to immediately take a fecal sample to the vet and have them inspect it for worms and cocci, so you KNOW. (It can be done by you, too, but in this case let the vets' expertise work for you.) This should have been a no-brainer for him on a cost/benefit basis. The vet will not charge him near as much to check a fecal sample as he just lost when 3-4 goats died. Sigh.

You did well to get him onto goat minerals or at least a mineral block (red) rather than just salt.

My GUESS would be cocci...it sounds like it fits. Get the sample done, to know for sure.

Let us know what happens.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Thanks, I'll have to go look at the goats and ask him, but it will have to be when his wife gets home since his english isn't quite up to it.


----------

